# Touchy... Feely... Gross game! I need help?



## whynotgrrl666 (Oct 13, 2003)

peeled grapes =eyes,cold baby carrots are baby fingers,could orange peels be ears? um.....

the world is a vampyr


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

try dried apricots for ears

"The Boogie Man is gonna get ya"


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

okie dokie...I saw the title of this thread and I am not even going where my *MIND* went *G*

Morticia

*********************

"To make a vampire they have to suck your blood. And then you have to suck their blood. It's like a whole big sucking thing." -- Buffy 

*~BtVS~*


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

The only touchy feely game we ever played was a variation of spin the bottle...but I don't exactly remember it being particularly gross!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

I am using a similar idea for my "clue" game. If anyone knows of more than is listed here please let me know. I am going to use minimarshmallows watered down for a brain. (I wanted to use this large nasty looking mushroom that sprouted up in my back yard, but my wife is all worried that it's poisonous. I don't think they're gonna eat it for christ's sake!) LOL

"The Boogie Man is gonna get ya"


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

Almost forgot, I'm using a whole, canned peeled tomato for a heart.

"The Boogie Man is gonna get ya"


----------



## susiecat (Apr 17, 2002)

eggs......snot....ewwwwwww


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Ever heard of chitlins?(hog's intestines).Yep and people eat them too.How about gummy worms?

rod spain


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

I've used olives or peeled grapes for eyeballs, thick jello or a big wet sea sponge for brains , grape jelly for bat blood, I've cut the straw off one of those little 4" brooms you can find in craft shops to use as either spider legs or witch whiskers or cat whiskers, a hunk of long haired fake fur can be werewolf fur, rice not cooked makes good snake's teeth or rat's teeth (have pretended, as a witch, to catch a rubber rat or snake, tell the kids the easiest way to get the teeth out is to squeeze real hard, held it over the cauldron and squeezed and dropped a handful of rice as if the teeth fell out, the tots love it!) , baby cereal, the kind you have to mix with water, makes great cobweb dust, (I've done this game dressed as a witch and putting it all in my brew, and this cereal looks awesome in the firelight, when you throw it up in the air and the wind catches it, it sparkles), dried corn or pinenuts make good teeth, and of course it's always fun to put everything they are feeling into big coffee cans, and the last one cut the bottom out and when they reach in grab their hand. Here are two sites that have variations of this game.
http://www.angelfire.com/ca4/SnugglyBug/campfirestories.html
http://www.powwow-online.net/pizzazz/skits/au13.html

Yagottawanna!


----------



## meganbear (Oct 5, 2003)

I did this game last year~~~I used beef jerky as Zombie skin, a whole head of cooked cauliflower as a brain, olives as eyes, cleaned chicken bones as Pigmy bones. Go to the grocery store and look around sometimes you can see something and you get a good idea. That is what I did with the beef jerky. The kids LOVED this game!!!


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Don't forget the CHITLINS!LOL!

rod spain


----------



## meganbear (Oct 5, 2003)

Oh yea, one more thing I thought of~~capers as rat's eyes!


----------

